# Digital TV (DVB-C) Signalstörungen



## Bl4ckIce (16. Oktober 2010)

*Digital TV (DVB-C) Signalstörungen*

Grüss euch!


Habe seit gestern von analog auf Digital umgerüstet(DVB-C bei kabel deutschland). Eingerichtet wurde der digital anschluss auf 2 TV's im haus. Ein TV davon funktioniert auch Problemlos alle programme super nur einer davon hat auf bestimmten Sendern wie ZDF, 3sat und noch 2 oder so ein paar bild störungen das heisst das bild verzerrt sich das man fast gar nichts mehr erkennt und der sound quitscht manchmal gehts aber auch für paar sekunden normal dann fängt es wieder an. Alle anderen Programme funktionieren einwandfrei! Ich habe mal im reciever nachgeschaut und zwar zb auf ZDF beträgt die Signalstärke 17% und Signalqualität geht immer von 10%-60% hin und her und auf den sendern wo es normal geht ist die Qualität immer auf 100% und stärke so 60%.


Hat irgendjemand ne ahnung? Kabel wurden schon mal ausgetauscht...


Mfg..


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Digital TV (DVB-C) Signalstörungen*

Das liegt eventuell am Hausverstärker, der schafft es nicht, das Signal in dem beteffenden Frequenzbereich stark genug an beide Dosen zu verteilen. Schau doch mal, in welchem Frequenzbereich ZDF liegt. Das kann man idR über den Receiver einblenden. Bei mir is ZDF zB auf 394KHz, andere Sender sind über 450KHz, und da unser Hausverstärker an sich nur bis 450KHz geht, hab ich öfter Probleme bei den Sendern über 450Khz. 

Evlt. hilft auch schon der Tausch einer Dose, da muss aber ein Fernsehtechniker ran, weil der das ausmessen und die passende Dose einbauen kann. Man kann leider nicht sagen "ne Dose mit mehr dB ist besser" oder "... mit weniger dB" (dB bezeichne die Dämpfung). Wenn man die passende Dose einbaut, kann das Problem schon gegessen sein. 

Es gibt auch so nen Verstärker, den man direkt an die Dose dranmacht, aber der hilft idR nicht, da dann die bereits ankommenden Fehler nur potenziert werden.


ps: wie sieht denn das analoge Bild an dem Problem-TV aus? Schlechter als bei dem anderen?


----------



## Bl4ckIce (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Digital TV (DVB-C) Signalstörungen*

Grüss dich!



> wie sieht denn das analoge Bild an dem Problem-TV aus? Schlechter als bei dem anderen?


Insgesamt haben wir 3 TV's (2 digital angeschlossen und einer analog). ALLE TV's sehen super aus mit Analogen anschluss.


Habe vorher mal den Reciever getauscht mit dem wo alles einwandfrei ging und da ist noch immer das selbe problem(also kann ich einen Tuner defekt ausschliesen vom reciever). Was mir aufgefallen ist das die meisten problemSender über 420Mhz liegen. Aber nur bei meinem TV hier unten besteht das Problem. Bei dem TV oben läuft auch alles über 450Mhz problemlos. Unser hausverstärker ist auch zimlich neu glaube jetzt 1 monat da der alte defekt ging und der wurde von einem fachmann eingestellt. Die antennendose ist eig auch nicht alt.. 2 Jahre höchstens.

ZDF übrigens 450MHz (450000KHz)

ebenso 3sat ect.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Digital TV (DVB-C) Signalstörungen*

Also, dann ist da wohl irgendwas nicht ganz korrekt aufeinander abgestimmt. Wurden denn beide Dosen damals, als der neue Verstärker eingebaur wurde, durchgemessen, oder nur kurz TV dran "Bild o.k., also ist alles o.k" ? Es müssen halt auch allle anderen "Komponenten" möglichst dafür geeignet sein, siehe auch Keine Programme über 450MHz trotz 862MHz-Verstärker? - DIGITAL FERNSEHEN - Forum

Ich würd da also nochmal einen kommen lassen, vlt. ist die betreffende Dose einfach "nur" nicht geeignet.


----------



## Bl4ckIce (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Digital TV (DVB-C) Signalstörungen*

Meint ihr ich sollte so einen extra verstärker mal probieren wo man zwischen antennendose und tv macht? Den auf den sendern wie ZDF manchmal geht es ja 1 minute lang dann fängt es wieder an weil eben die signalQUALITÄT bei den sendern zwischen 20 und 70% immer hin und hre schwankt..


Ansonsten kann es ja eig nur noch an den dosen liegen weil bei dem TV oben geht es ja und das ist eine andere dose wie hier unten...


Und ja wo der Hausverstärker eingebaut worden ist wurde alles gemessen allerdings hatten wir da nur analog.


----------



## nfsgame (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Digital TV (DVB-C) Signalstörungen*

Hast du die normalen Radio-/TV-Kombidosen im Signalweg? Wenn ja umgehe die mal testweise. Bei uns im Haus sind die alle rausgeflogen weil die bei Radio über DVB-C und bei ZDF und den dritten Programmen solche Störungen verursacht haben.


----------



## Bl4ckIce (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Digital TV (DVB-C) Signalstörungen*

Wie meinst du das mit "umgehen" sorry habe davon keine ahnung..  Bin aber dankbar für jede hilfe die mir erstmal einen Technicker ersparen.


Hier nochmal kurz ein paar programme da wo das alles ist... mehr habe ich noch nicht gesucht..



> ZDF:
> 
> Frequenz(KHz)  450000
> 
> ...



Wie man sieht alle über 400MHz...

Und ja ich glaube das sind solche dosen aber ich hab da echt keine Ahnung... Der DVB-C Radio funktioniert aber Problemlos.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Digital TV (DVB-C) Signalstörungen*



Bl4ckIce schrieb:


> Meint ihr ich sollte so einen extra verstärker mal probieren wo man zwischen antennendose und tv macht? Den auf den sendern wie ZDF manchmal geht es ja 1 minute lang dann fängt es wieder an weil eben die signalQUALITÄT bei den sendern zwischen 20 und 70% immer hin und hre schwankt..


 
ich schrieb schon oben "Es gibt auch so nen Verstärker, den man direkt an die Dose dranmacht, *aber der hilft idR nicht, da dann die bereits ankommenden Fehler nur potenziert werden*."





> Und ja wo der Hausverstärker eingebaut worden ist wurde alles gemessen allerdings hatten wir da nur analog.


 eben. da hat der Techniker vlt. einfach nicht über 450MHz nachgesehen, weil das dafür nicht nötig ist.


----------



## Bl4ckIce (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Digital TV (DVB-C) Signalstörungen*



> eben. da hat der Techniker vlt. einfach nicht über 450MHz nachgesehen, weil das dafür nicht nötig ist.



Bei dem anderen TV mit digital anschluss gehen aber alle programme wunderbar.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Digital TV (DVB-C) Signalstörungen*

Ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass der Techniker bewußt alles so eingestellt hat, dass es nur BIS 450MHz und analog klappt, sondern dass er nur evlt. nicht nachgeschaut hat, ob auch für DVB-C alles ordentlich ankommt - das schließt aber ja nicht aus, dass es trotzdem bei der andere Dose klappt.

Bei dem einen Anschluss passt die Dose halt, um das Signal ausreichen gut zu liefern, bzw. der Verlust bis zur Dose ist noch nicht groß genug, um Probleme zu machen. Vlt. ist es sogar diese Dose schuld, es kann auch sein, dass eine falsche Dose eine zweite negativ beeinflusst, indem sie zu sehr oder zu wenige dämpft. 

So oder so: einen externen Verstärker kannst Du natürlich testen, aber lass Dir Rückgabe"recht" zusichern. Wenn der nix bringt, was bleibt Dir dann denn noch übrig, außer nochmal nen Techniker kommen zu lassen? Am Receiver liegt es nicht, an den Anschlusskabeln auch nicht, der Verstärker bringt nix. Das kann dann nur der Hausverstärker oder die Dose oder das Kabel IN der Wand sein, und für all diese Dinge MUSS ein Techniker ran, das geht nicht anders.

Evlt. kann der Kabelanbieter ja einen Techniker sogar kostenfrei schicken, wenn Du Dich "beschwerst", dass es bei einem TV nicht klappt. Aber kann sein, dass der dann - wenn sich ein Fehler rausstellt, für den der Anbieter nix kann - teurer ist als ein selber gerufener Techniker. Da musst Du dich informieren.


----------



## NCphalon (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Digital TV (DVB-C) Signalstörungen*

Wir ham das selbe Problem, allerdings nur mit ARD. Analog funktioniert auch alles einwandfrei. Bei uns hat das schon einer von KD angeschlossen und auch en Verstärker eingebaut, allerdings nur vors Modem. Mein Onkel hat uns damals die Kabel verlegt un das schon alles auf Sat ausgerichtet, was ja mit höheren Frequenzen arbeitet.

Möglicherweise is ein Sender in Digital einfach in em gewissen Gebiet net so gut verfügbar.


----------



## Bl4ckIce (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Digital TV (DVB-C) Signalstörungen*

Moin leute


Gibt mal wieder neuigkeiten...


Mir ist ja heute nachmittag erst eingefallen das mein LCD TV im schlafzimmer nen eingebauten DVB-C Reciever hat. So suchlauf gestartet: 303 Digitale Sender, 33 Analoge Sender(nur die öffentlich rechtlichen digital weil ohne smart card). 

Immerhin konnte ich jetzt sehen das auf dem TV ZDF einwandfrei funktioniert digital. Selbe Etage und vorallem selbe Dose....

Jetzt weiss ich natürlich wieder nicht was mit dem problem-TV los ist.


----------



## mixxed_up (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Digital TV (DVB-C) Signalstörungen*



Bl4ckIce schrieb:


> Grüss euch!
> 
> 
> Habe seit gestern von analog auf Digital umgerüstet(DVB-C bei kabel deutschland). Eingerichtet wurde der digital anschluss auf 2 TV's im haus. Ein TV davon funktioniert auch Problemlos alle programme super nur einer davon hat auf bestimmten Sendern wie ZDF, 3sat und noch 2 oder so ein paar bild störungen das heisst das bild verzerrt sich das man fast gar nichts mehr erkennt und der sound quitscht manchmal gehts aber auch für paar sekunden normal dann fängt es wieder an. Alle anderen Programme funktionieren einwandfrei! Ich habe mal im reciever nachgeschaut und zwar zb auf ZDF beträgt die Signalstärke 17% und Signalqualität geht immer von 10%-60% hin und her und auf den sendern wo es normal geht ist die Qualität immer auf 100% und stärke so 60%.
> ...



Sowas hatten wir auch. Dann riefen wir einen Kabel Deutschland Techniker und der hat den Hausverstärker richtig eingestellt. Fortan war alles in Ordnung. Also, Techniker rufen könnte helfen.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Digital TV (DVB-C) Signalstörungen*

Eventuell ist der Receiver im TV einfach nen Tick besser, so dass ihm das Signal reicht?

Hast Du denn vom Receiver zum TV auch nochmal ein Antennenkabel? Wenn ja, dann lass das mal weg, evlt. sorgt das ansonsten im Receiver für ne Dämpfung oder so.


----------



## Bl4ckIce (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Digital TV (DVB-C) Signalstörungen*

Hallo!

Habe das kabel vom Reciever zum TV mal ausgesteckt und Sender Suchlauf gestartet weil ZDF gar nicht mehr anschaltbar war. Jetzt nach dem Suchlauf hat er es gar nich mehr in der Liste.


Also ich muss anscheinend nen Technicker mal Fragen....


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Digital TV (DVB-C) Signalstörungen*

was für Receiver hast Du denn? und warum benutzt Du jetzt nicht einfach den internen vom LCD?


----------



## Bl4ckIce (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Digital TV (DVB-C) Signalstörungen*

Also da gabs von kabel deutschland einen Gratis Humax reciever dazu.


Nein der LCD TV wo den internen reciever hat steht im schlafzimmer das ist einer von den 3 TV's im haus wo NUR analog benutzt wird. Ist aber auf der gleichen etage und hat die selbe antennendose wie der TV wo mit reciever angeschlossen ist und das problem besteht.

Und dann gibts noch in der 2 Etagen den TV wo auch digital hat mit selben reciever und keine Probleme hat.


----------



## Bl4ckIce (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Digital TV (DVB-C) Signalstörungen*

Guten tag,

Hab mir jetzt mal nen 10m antennenkabel gepackt und bin von einer anderen dose im selben zimmer zum reciever...


Und siehe da auf den ganzen Sendern eine signalQUALITÄT von 100%. Auf PRO7 stieg sogar die signalSTÄRKE von ~35 auf ~54. Auf den problemsendern geht jetzt eig auch alles gut signaQUALITÄT 100% aber nur eine signalSTÄRKE von 19% bei den höher liegenden frequenzen...


Was meint ihr ? So lassen? Oder kann man noch irgendwas versuchen?...


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Digital TV (DVB-C) Signalstörungen*

Wenn das Kabel nicht stört und die höheren Sender trotzdem klappen bzw. es egal ist, kann man es so lassen. Das ganze deutet halt darauf hin, dass es wirklich an der einen Dose liegt oder der Abstimmung des Verstärkers.


----------



## Bl4ckIce (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Digital TV (DVB-C) Signalstörungen*

Werds erstmal so lassen bis jetzt läuft alles eig perfekt... danke für die hilfe 


Nur noch ne kleine frage am rande...

Ich kann im Reciever SCART-Signal  FBAS, RGB und S-Video einstellen.

Was ist davon eig das beste hab davon keine ahnung im moment läuft FBAS..


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Digital TV (DVB-C) Signalstörungen*

Ist der per Scart oder HDMI angeschlossen? Ich glaub bei HDMI isses egal. Bei scart wär es nen Tick besser, wenn man RGB einstellt FALLS der Scart des TVs auch RGB kann (steht in dessen Anleitung)


----------



## Bl4ckIce (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Digital TV (DVB-C) Signalstörungen*

Der reciever ist per normalen Scart angeschlossen da ich eig kein HD benötige evtl später mal wenn das grossräumig verfügbar ist. Ja, mein TV hat auf dem AV 1 eingang Scart mit RGB habe es auch im reciever eingestellt und bild und Ton kommt auch. Allerdings kann ich kaum bis gar keinen unterschied feststellen.

Braucht man da evtl ein anderes kabel?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Digital TV (DVB-C) Signalstörungen*

Also, es kann sein, dass Du bei nem LCD eh keinen UNterschied merkst, weil der ein analoges Sgnal ja sowieso erst "umrechnet". HDMI wäre halt schon sinnvoller bei nem LCD, auch wenn die Sender kein HD sind.

Es kann sein, dass Du mit nem besseren Scart-Kabel aber nen Unterschied siehst. Wobei es da trotzdem sein kann, dass es dann nicht WEGEN rgb besser aussieht, sondern einfach wegen des Kabels. Ich hab mal statt nem 3€ Scartkabel eines für 25€ genommen, das es für 15€ als Restposten gab. An meinem Röhren-TV hab ich bei ner DVD dabei dann direkt einen merklichen Unterschied gesehen.


----------

